# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > مبتدی: معرفی  کتاب ساختمان  داده #C

## javady_joon

سلام  دوستان
من میخوام  با  توجه  به  تجربه ی شما 
یه  کتاب  خوب و  معتبر خیلی  با تاکید  معتبر  بودن  و  علمی  و  پرمحتوا  با ترجمه ای خوب و  عالی
برای  #C به  من  معرفی  کنید  ممنون  میشم
سرچ  کردم  ولی خوب بیشتر  دوستان  بر روی  ساختمان  ++C/C  تاکید  داشتن.
ممنون

----------


## rasoulkhan2009

سلام
شما میتونین از لینک زیر استفاده کنید چند تا جزوه آموزشی گذاشته اگه بازم خاستین توی نظراتش بنویسید تا واستونتوی سایتش قرار بده
http://shop.sibsorkh.ir
موفق باشی

----------

